# Trainer plane



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello! I'm looking at trying my hand at flying, something I've wanted to do for decades. Anyone have a good suggestion for a starter plane? I'm a mechanic with good aptitude, and feel confident about jumping right into it with a nitro-powered plane, but would welcome any suggestions.

Am looking at either a Great Planes Avistar Elite .46 RTF GPMA1605,
or a 5 Channel Cessna-182 Sky Trainer CMP 50 EP RC Plane Kit Version.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## barnesracing (Apr 28, 2012)

*flying*

The sig kadet senior is hard to beat as a trainer,yet you will always want it in your hanger. I've been flying 25 plus years and still like to fly my senior now and then.


GOOD LUCK KEITH


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I watched some youtube videos of the sig senior. Talk about a STOL plane! Looks like it handles well and I saw mention somewhere of it returning to neutral flight if you panic and let go of controls. Heck, I can't nose dive into the ground if I let go! LOL. I googled Cox but it appears they went out of the nitro-plane business - just electrics now. Should've bought that one back in the 80's when it called to me. Thanks for the reply Keith and Merry Christmas!
Paul


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I wouldn't get a glow engine starting out. I've watched so many people at the field waste time trying to get theirs started. They just get frustrated and give up. Glow engines leave a big mess and fuel is like $25 a gallon. Sorry, just the way I feel. I have one gas plane (pump gas) and it's a sweet little engine. Starts easy, not too messy, cheap to run. Electric now days are incredible though, SOOO easy and SOOO powerful!

One of the best planes to learn on is the Hobbyzone Super Cub. Everything you need for under $200 http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/super-cub-dsm-rtf-HBZ7400 something slightly more advanced (this plane has ailerons, the Super Cub doens't) would be the Parkzone T-28 http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/t-28-trojan-bnf-PKZ4480

A forum with a wealth of knowledge for planes is rcgroups.com Here is the beginner forum http://www.rcgroups.com/beginner-training-area-aircraft-electric-8/ 

Good luck! I have so much fun flying!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tommygun, I thank you for your wealth of info. and reply. My elder brother suggested I start with the PC based trainer program with the USB RC type remote control. He didn't poo-poo going for a gas plane off the start, but did suggest I stay around a 40 engine or below. If I do the PC training and stick with a 40 or smaller, what you think about that? He also said to get one with with ailerons else it'll be too sluggish to turn with rudder only. I value both your input and his - he has a private pilot license and RC planes incl. 4-stroke (but won't part with any wants 'em for his grand-kids).


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

the PC program is great to get the FEEL of flying. 
I started with a 40 size trainer.. good way to start. 
I think ailerons are a must to start with. NO RE-TRAINING.
.
I like high-wingers with a 4 stroke engine. I currently have a 60 size plane with a 91 4 stroke single.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Versatile*



chuck_thehammer said:


> the PC program is great to get the FEEL of flying.
> I started with a 40 size trainer.. good way to start.
> I think ailerons are a must to start with. NO RE-TRAINING.
> .
> I like high-wingers with a 4 stroke engine. I currently have a 60 size plane with a 91 4 stroke single.


And here I thought you only futzed around with small engines! Thanks Chuck. I've been trying to buy E-Sky EK2-0905A FlightSimulator but Nitroplanes has been out of stock. Read reviews on numerous ones, don't want to spend a bundle and it seems like a good program for the money. Also saw the Youtube video on disabling the ratcheting control. Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I think the simulator is a great way to learn.

For me though, I struggled on the simulator....couldn't get the hang of it. I ended up being able to fly in real life before I could fly on the sim! Wierd. I learned on a slow-v and super cub. I use the sim now for learning. It's not fun to me, actually it's a bit painful, lol, but is a excellent tool for learning new things without crashing planes.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

paulr44 said:


> And here I thought you only futzed around with small engines! Thanks Chuck. I've been trying to buy E-Sky EK2-0905A FlightSimulator but Nitroplanes has been out of stock. Read reviews on numerous ones, don't want to spend a bundle and it seems like a good program for the money. Also saw the Youtube video on disabling the ratcheting control. Thanks, Paul.


That's OK, I am a retired auto mechanic (42 years) designed computer hardware for 10 years. I have a motorcycle and have traveled 350,000 on bikes alone. drove a truck for 3 years. Ham radio, grow roses... and maybe 20 other small things. and fly R/C planes. Race r/c cars 1/12, 1/10, 1/4 scales 

I hate NOT DOING SOMETHING.


----------



## jmccormick (Nov 25, 2002)

Heres my suggestion. I have been an instructor for our local flying club for almost 10 years and have had students use many different planes to learn on. The ones who seem to have a easier time learning have been the ones who have used a high wing trainer with ailerons with a lot of dihedral like the alpha 40 trainer from Horizon or the sig kadet etc. I also recomend starting with a glow engine around .40 size due to the fact that todays engines are far more reliable and user friendly and offer more flying time per session without having to bring a bunch of batteries or having to wait for one to charge. I like to get at least 3 to 4 flights a session with a student without a lot of time between flights. 
Another thing I have seen lately is students who do fly on a simulater do tend to progress faster then the ones who dont. 
The biggest and most important piece of advice is to seek a qaulified instructor through a local flying club this will without a doubt be the safest and best way to learn and will more then likely save you from a bunch of frustration and the chance of damaging or destroying your aircraft.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Nothing beats a Champ and they are only $89 with everything you need.


----------



## WVrailfan (Mar 8, 2010)

I started on a Hobbyzone Super Cub and have no problem recommending it to anyone just starting RC flying. It is easy to fly, durable and easy to repair. Once you have the hang of it, it can be modded easily for four channel flying, water flying or re motored for more performance.

It is large enough to be easy to see and also handles mild wind. There is a ton of info at http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1338787

I've been flying a few years now and have much faster and more capable planes, but I still take my Super Cub to the field once in a while for some relaxing, easy, no hassle flying.

Jim


----------



## ZoSos (Feb 9, 2013)

I would suggest a SIG LT40 either as an ARF or a kit. I too think a high wing trainer is the way to start and the LT40 would be a good choice. It is bigger than most other offerings in this class and therefore easier to see in the air. GL


----------



## judith (Apr 5, 2013)

You can try Spy Hawk Electric from Hubsan a 4 channel radio controlled self propelled glider.It is best trainer plane with simple design with pushing prop helps protect the propeller is the case of a crash landing and the excellent gliding ability makes it easy to fly and gives longer flight times.


----------



## ovalone (Dec 8, 2009)

the elec. super cub with the save mode turned off. one I the best flyin planes I have ever flown.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi paulr44
As far as training simulators go I have tried and would suggest this one-
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCREP&P=ML
It comes with a controller and you can get update packages to get more planes and Helicopters. I use to help out in a Hobby Store and this is the one they had in the shop and let people try.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> And here I thought you only futzed around with small engines! Thanks Chuck. I've been trying to buy E-Sky EK2-0905A FlightSimulator but Nitroplanes has been out of stock. Read reviews on numerous ones, don't want to spend a bundle and it seems like a good program for the money. Also saw the Youtube video on disabling the ratcheting control. Thanks, Paul.


Hi Chuck!

You responded with great info. on this thread of mine years ago. Well, I've finally got around to building an RC plane from scratch. A SIG Senior Mark II.

If you could offer your opinion, I'd appreciate it.

Concerning aileron hinges...CA (SIG easy) or Robart? Any opinion?

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tommygun43 said:


> I wouldn't get a glow engine starting out. I've watched so many people at the field waste time trying to get theirs started. They just get frustrated and give up. Glow engines leave a big mess and fuel is like $25 a gallon. Sorry, just the way I feel. I have one gas plane (pump gas) and it's a sweet little engine. Starts easy, not too messy, cheap to run. Electric now days are incredible though, SOOO easy and SOOO powerful!
> 
> One of the best planes to learn on is the Hobbyzone Super Cub. Everything you need for under $200 http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/super-cub-dsm-rtf-HBZ7400 something slightly more advanced (this plane has ailerons, the Super Cub doens't) would be the Parkzone T-28 http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/t-28-trojan-bnf-PKZ4480
> 
> ...


You are so right. I've got a Super Cub lined up on Amazon. Small wingspan, but for $129 what's there to lose? Good trainer for me until I get my SIG Senior MK II up. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

barnesracing said:


> The sig kadet senior is hard to beat as a trainer,yet you will always want it in your hanger. I've been flying 25 plus years and still like to fly my senior now and then.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK KEITH



Thanks. Took your advice, got a SIG Senior Mark II from some guy selling his Dad's wares. Complete kit, OS engine, Electronics (4 channel), for cheap. Barn find!

Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

jmccormick said:


> Heres my suggestion. I have been an instructor for our local flying club for almost 10 years and have had students use many different planes to learn on. The ones who seem to have a easier time learning have been the ones who have used a high wing trainer with ailerons with a lot of dihedral like the alpha 40 trainer from Horizon or the sig kadet etc. I also recomend starting with a glow engine around .40 size due to the fact that todays engines are far more reliable and user friendly and offer more flying time per session without having to bring a bunch of batteries or having to wait for one to charge. I like to get at least 3 to 4 flights a session with a student without a lot of time between flights.
> Another thing I have seen lately is students who do fly on a simulater do tend to progress faster then the ones who dont.
> The biggest and most important piece of advice is to seek a qaulified instructor through a local flying club this will without a doubt be the safest and best way to learn and will more then likely save you from a bunch of frustration and the chance of damaging or destroying your aircraft.


Thanks JM. I got a PC program shortly after your post, and practiced a lot. From another suggestion, I have s Super Cub lined up on Amazon, and am building a SIG Senior Mark II. The AMA isn't cheap, but from what I've read up on is worth it between fields to fly from and insurance. Your advice helped a lot.

Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have an acquaintance with a buddy box, so even if I'm successful with the Super Cub on my own I've people who can help me get my wings off the ground.

Thank you all for your suggestions and advice. This SIG kit is foreign to me, I'm used to metal and welding, but I'll give it my best shot! Chuck the hammer, JM and all of you have provided sound advice and useful info., for which I am grateful.

Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tommygun43 said:


> I think the simulator is a great way to learn.
> 
> For me though, I struggled on the simulator....couldn't get the hang of it. I ended up being able to fly in real life before I could fly on the sim! Wierd. I learned on a slow-v and super cub. I use the sim now for learning. It's not fun to me, actually it's a bit painful, lol, but is a excellent tool for learning new things without crashing planes.


I've done well with the SIM. I know a lot about flying having been a turbine engine mech. in the US Army, but like an Indy pit crew, may know how it works or how to fix it, operating it under real conditions is a whole 'nother matter!

The Super Cub was recommended by you and others, I've heeded that advice and plan on getting my feet wet before taking my hand-built SIG Senior Mark II up!

Thanks again!

Paul


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Is the coroplast t-52 still available? An excellent first plane.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

I just purchased a Cirrus sr-22, I have a Great planes electric stick. Im slightly new to this hobby, I have a nice specktrum 6 channel radio that I binded both planes. I bought a new prop and spinner for my Cirrus just incase I crack it up. its a foamy so im not worried. I have flown 1-1 scale cessnas so ill use my experience for this trial period......


----------

